# AKC vs UKC obedience path



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

For someone new to obedience, which path would be better to work towards AKC or UKC? Our obedience training classes work on AKC exercises and we went to a practice match that was UKC and didn't know some of the exercises. Should you pick one and stick to that or it doesn't matter. It looks like most training classes teach AKC obedience exercises, is that a correct impression?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It is a correct impression in these parts. There are alot more AKC sanctioned shows around here than UKC. I would stick iwth AKC for me personally.

Hooch


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

UKC shows are limited in our area. To me it's a secondary path, but a good route to test them in or remind them about the ring if they've been out a while. The honor exercises are a good way to implement distractions into your "training". Gloves and articles are the most different from what I can observe. Even if you enter UKC utility, the different might be enough challenge to wake up a dog's attention. It's just enough different to keep them guessing.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here on the West Coast, there are very few UKC shows. However, there is a 2-day, 4-trial show over Thanksgiving weekend and my plan is to use it as a test run for my AKC work. The only real difference at the Novice level is the honor down (while the other dog is heeling) and the recall is over a jump.

I think you can train for AKC and then just add the different elements for UKC and successfully compete in both.

-Stephanie


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

UKC is rocking on the hunt test front. I think the number of events has surpassed NAHRA and is coming close to AKC. If time is a real issue, picking just one is probably the only way to go. Otherwise, UKC accepts AKC documentation for registering, so it would be easy to do both.


----------

